# Seeking a pensioner or special need cat



## DIGIMATE (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi am seeking either a pensioner cat or a older special need cat. I live in a two bedroomed flat on my own, am retired now, have plenty of room and miss a friend. For some years now have been friendly with the cats who live downstairs but its just not the same without your own fluffy friend. I don't mind which sex they are, have just found oldies are just lovely and if there are any special needs oldies, well that's okay as well. I have one problem which is I don't drive so would have a problem getting to see the cat but if you could put up a photo on the website that would be great. I have a physical disability which prevents me from driving but live near the town and a vets. I live in Kenilworth in Warwickshire.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/232025-bsh-needing-re-homing.html
http://www.rushdenpersianrescue.co.uk/
I am in love with Margo


----------



## Fluffyhuffy (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a short-haired moggie called Baby who desperately needs a new home. I have advertised her before but had no luck. She is only 6 years old but she lives here with us in a multi-cat household and is constantly stressed out. She frequently over-grooms through stress, giving herself big bald patches and she runs around the house as if her tail is on fire. Last year she had to have almost all of her teeth removed and she would love to be on a wet food diet but we free feed our cats on dry food and have nowhere in our small, one bedroomed bungalow where we can feed her separately.
Baby is a really loving little cat, enjoys her cuddles and loves to sit on your lap. She has been an indoor cat since birth so is fully litter trained and wouldn't miss being outdoors. Of course, being an indoor cat I doubt she would have any road sense now either and we have been trying to find her an indoor home.
Here she is


----------



## DIGIMATE (Apr 22, 2012)

oh I just love your cat, she is just adorable, are you still looking for a home for her


----------



## Fluffyhuffy (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, she still needs that perfect home where she will get the attention and love she craves. If you would like more information you can email me at [email protected] and I will call you if you leave me your phone number or I will give you my number so that you can call me.


----------



## DIGIMATE (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi everyone just to let you know I have a feline furry friend coming to stay this weekend for ever and ever, she is called Daisy and is black and white. This has just made my day. Thanks to everyone who has helped me find my furry friend


----------

